# Favorite Snowboard Film



## sabatoa

coreysloan said:


> What is your absolute favorite snowboarding film that you could watch over and over? Personally mine would be Horgasm with Torstein, still waiting on a 2.0...


Horgasm is great, but I can't watch it around my kid.

I know this makes me a filthy casual, but my favorite is AoF.


----------



## coreysloan

sabatoa said:


> Horgasm is great, but I can't watch it around my kid.
> 
> I know this makes me a filthy casual, but my favorite is AoF.


Was expecting Art of Flight to be a common answer haha


----------



## basser

Not really a snowboarding movie but I enjoyed watching Go Pro: Let Me Take You To The Mountain.


----------



## snowklinger

*cant even touch this soundtrack*


----------



## f00bar




----------



## Dr. Freeman

Horgasm is my favorite movie too.
I like also short videos The game in your face.
Did somebody watched it?
Do somebody knows more good movies and funny short video series like The game in your face?


----------



## francium

That's it that's all for the snowboarding, The Jones trilogy for the journey.


----------



## BoardWalk

Board with the world. Craig Kelly....the man


----------



## GDimac

Older ones:

*AoF* (still awesome and gets the stoke going regardless)

*Naturally* (Jake Blauvelt. Enough said, right? Prob in my top 5 films all time. Plus the soundtrack was awesome.)






*https://youtu.be/sOqPqK_N_zI


*Resonance* (Nicolas Muller part prob my fave part of all time. Starts at 31min mark)






*https://youtu.be/titgikaXCCI?t=31m9s


*Nike Never Not* (Nico's part. Haldor's redonkulous backie commercial building street gap is still one of the craziest tricks I've seen til this day)

Halldor






*https://youtu.be/f2EaV9S2pUc

Nicolas






*https://youtu.be/h0UtyOX9p90


Newer stuff:

*Glue* - Christian Haller. LOVE this film. Watched it multiple times in the past year. If somehow haven't seen, a must for any shredder. A MUST lol.






*https://youtu.be/udf7DywE2Iw

*In Motion* - Mark McMorris movie

*Reckless Abandon*(Bode Merrill's) 
(Bode was insane esp. when riding thru the street was awesome)


*Fruition* - Nicolas Muller (by default, cos he's the GOAT lol. The ender makes the whole movie, classic Nico steez that def gets the stoke super high)


*Peace Park series*: Love this series, esp the 2014 & 2015 ones. Where Ben Ferg really makes his mark in the pro scene imo and show's how good and stylish of a rider he is.






*https://youtu.be/g-7ce51Fnts


Hope you guys enjoy these, as much as I do! Added full links in case youtube tags don't work for mobile.


----------



## splashover

coreysloan said:


> Was expecting Art of Flight to be a common answer haha


AofF is sick! I don't care who hates on it. It's that perfect mix of great snowboarding, awesome production, and just enough footage of the lifestyle/destinations. I find that the non stop snowboarding movies can get a little repetitive. They all seem the same to me. I also hate the movies that are like 90% street. No interest in doing it and zero interest in seeing it. Personal preference tho. So, the Jones trilogy, AofF, That's it That's all, and I really liked The Eternal Beauty of Snowboarding.


----------



## ajavanzado

splashover said:


> AofF is sick! I don't care who hates on it. It's that perfect mix of great snowboarding, awesome production, and just enough footage of the lifestyle/destinations. I find that the non stop snowboarding movies can get a little repetitive. They all seem the same to me. I also hate the movies that are like 90% street. No interest in doing it and zero interest in seeing it. Personal preference tho. So, the Jones trilogy, AofF, That's it That's all, and I really liked The Eternal Beauty of Snowboarding.


*meanwhile in japan*


----------



## Rogue

Full Moon Film 
Jake Blauvelt - Naturally 
Sol Food 
Stronger


----------



## wrathfuldeity

The first 3:40 minutes of Volcom Escramble


----------



## LALUNE

I have probably watched this for like 20 times. I call it the ultimate resort cruising game. Nico is indeed my all time favorite, my personal favorite starts from 6'11 and I love the soundtrack as well.


----------



## Seppuccu

*GLUE.*

/thread


----------



## GDimac

LALUNE said:


> I have probably watched this for like 20 times. I call it the ultimate resort cruising game. Nico is indeed my all time favorite, my personal favorite starts from 6'11 and I love the soundtrack as well.


Yup, so good. A masterclass of style and artistry on his board. The turns, euro carves, effortless style on grabs & rotations. Style god himself.


----------



## basser

The short video called 'side hits euphoria' by arthur longo is dope.


----------



## SGboarder

GDimac said:


> LALUNE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have probably watched this for like 20 times. I call it the ultimate resort cruising game. Nico is indeed my all time favorite, my personal favorite starts from 6'11 and I love the soundtrack as well.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ps9L_5Gh-QE
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, so good. A masterclass of style and artistry on his board. The turns, euro carves, effortless style on grabs & rotations. Style god himself.
Click to expand...

Yea, amazing technique and style. Shame about the monologue. Genius on a board yet such a douche character. But his riding is inspirational.


----------



## GDimac

SGboarder said:


> GDimac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LALUNE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have probably watched this for like 20 times. I call it the ultimate resort cruising game. Nico is indeed my all time favorite, my personal favorite starts from 6'11 and I love the soundtrack as well.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ps9L_5Gh-QE
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, so good. A masterclass of style and artistry on his board. The turns, euro carves, effortless style on grabs & rotations. Style god himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, amazing technique and style. Shame about the monologue. Genius on a board yet such a douche character. But his riding is inspirational.
Click to expand...

Loll he seems to be quite the polarizing figure when it comes to his persona. But one thing that we all can agree on is that he is an artist on a snowboard, godly even. His method is my fave all time, as is his vid part in Resonance.


----------



## coreysloan

basser said:


> The short video called 'side hits euphoria' by arthur longo is dope.


This is the best type of snowboarding

Sick video


----------



## WasabiCanuck

True Life or TB10: Optigrab

I'm a sucker for early 2000s stuff. That's when I was balls deep into snowboarding. I wore out these 2 VHS tapes haha.

TB10 Jussi clip





True Life (full movie)


----------



## Seppuccu

WasabiCanuck said:


> True Life (full movie)


Something about this was so very ... SSX3.


----------



## Synathidy

Okay. So I've been spending lots of my time before the start of the 2017-18 season looking up old snowboarding videos on youtube. Specifically, I've been drawn to stuff from the era of about 1989-1993 in particular, even though I was only born in 1990 and it's kind of before my time. While some of it hasn't aged well, this one video I found after digging around has caught me totally off guard. It literally and figuratively transcends everything I thought a snowboarding film ever could, should, or would be. If you're even casually invested in the art of snowboarding and haven't seen it, I think you owe it to yourself to watch this film, start to finish. It's compelling, life-changing, inspiring, mind-opening, surreal, and just plain sick:


----------



## MassSnowboarder

Synathidy said:


> Okay. So I've been spending lots of my time before the start of the 2017-18 season looking up old snowboarding videos on youtube. Specifically, I've been drawn to stuff from the era of about 1989-1993 in particular, even though I was only born in 1990 and it's kind of before my time. While some of it hasn't aged well, this one video I found after digging around has caught me totally off guard. It literally and figuratively transcends everything I thought a snowboarding film ever could, should, or would be. If you're even casually invested in the art of snowboarding and haven't seen it, I think you owe it to yourself to watch this film, start to finish. It's compelling, life-changing, inspiring, mind-opening, surreal, and just plain sick:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-aVKaQ_m1Y


OMG hysterical!:laughat2:


----------



## kriegs13

Not sure if I would call it my favorite, but I find myself throwing on Just Plain Kruising at least once a week. Such a fun video of people clearly having fun. 

Also definitely not my favorite but I just rewatched The B for the first time in a while and forgot how much fun that video is.


----------



## 107/234 Driver

Creatures of Habit Series (early 90s)
&
TB5


----------



## Kodjosuprem

Here is my favorite movie. From 1987 a French snowboard movie. I guess it helped popularized the discipline over here back in the day. 
Check out the tandem snowboarding part around 6:20 so beautiful...
I can't post links cause I'm new on the forum so search for 

Canon surf II 

On YouTube

youtu.be/4MxsijWaBk0



Envoyé de mon G3212 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## SteezyRidah303

Union STRONGER was a great one...no talking about anyone's life and how famous they are *cough* travis rice *cough*..... lol just straight up snowboarding from powder to street.


----------



## basser

You guys should check out "GoPro: Chasing adVANture with Chris Benchetler" if you are not going to watch the whole thing I can really recommend 15:25 - 17:50. That time section especially is soooo good.


----------



## UNION_INHOUSE

coreysloan said:


> This is the best type of snowboarding
> 
> Sick video


He's currently filming round 2 in Canada. It's gonna be so good.


----------



## UNION_INHOUSE

SteezyRidah303 said:


> Union STRONGER was a great one...no talking about anyone's life and how famous they are *cough* travis rice *cough*..... lol just straight up snowboarding from powder to street.


Thanks man. Not talking about snowboarding was goal #1 . 

It's still live and free. https://www.unionbindingcompany.com/team/movie


----------



## stickz

I like Depth Perception better than AOF. But my fav movie is GLUE, second is Go Snowboarding. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## F1EA

stickz said:


> I like Depth Perception better than AOF. But my fav movie is GLUE, second is Go Snowboarding.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Yeah I like Depth perception more than AOF as well. Although, the riding in AOF/4th Phase is probably the highest level snowboarding you will get to see....

The Union vids are great really. Great balance of creativity, pow, technicality, etc. I guess that reflects more on the fact that the team is varied, but still.

I like Absinthe films too. After Forever is preeetty fine.


----------



## tonymontana

stickz said:


> I like Depth Perception better than AOF. But my fav movie is GLUE, second is Go Snowboarding.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


I thought Depth Perception was a good movie but agree with @F1EA that the boarding in AOF and 4th Phase was better.
Depth Perception has some good lines in it though, the spiny flutes were insane.


----------



## stickz

tonymontana said:


> I thought Depth Perception was a good movie but agree with @F1EA that the boarding in AOF and 4th Phase was better.
> Depth Perception has some good lines in it though, the spiny flutes were insane.


AOF for sure had better riding but to me Depth Perception captured the soul of snowboarding better. I hated the 4th Phase. Half of the movie was a bunch of whining. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## neni

Besides the Jones BC trilogy?
La Liste with Jérémy Heitz. Lacks the "board", sure... But has sooo much great "snow". 
Anyone interested into BC riding will enjoy that movie, I'm sure. Those walls are breathtaking, no matter how many planks.


----------



## F1EA

neni said:


> Besides the Jones BC trilogy?
> La Liste with Jérémy Heitz. Lacks the "board", sure... But has sooo much great "snow".
> Anyone interested into BC riding will enjoy that movie, I'm sure. Those walls are breathtaking, no matter how many planks.


Jones trilogy is pretty solid. 
There's lots of talking on the Jones trilogy too, but i think it actually ADDS to the 'experience'. 

The talking on AOF was a lot... in a sense it didn't add much, but it didnt take away. The talking on 4th Phase actually took away from the film...


----------



## wkd

depth perception story telling seemed really cheesy to me. it was like a bad version of a wes anderson movie. much preferred 4th phase and it’s bbc like documentary style


----------



## Argo

For this past year....

Depth Perception is good. The Union Stronger movie was also good.

I liked farm to table, fun movie, probably more fun because I know quite a few of these guys. 

I watched a chick flick called Full Moon a couple times in the past week, its on RedBullTV for free. Man, it is really good to see some chicks riding some good terrain in a good way. It always kind of tweaked me that movies were so bro'd out. Probably because I raised 2 daughters and a niece, 2 of them snowboard.... I just showed my daughter and she also loved watching it.


----------



## basser

I've already posted this, but you guys have to watch 15:29 - 17:50. Guaranteed you wont regret it, so good...


----------



## Scalpelman

basser said:


> I've already posted this, but you guys have to watch 15:29 - 17:50. Guaranteed you wont regret it, so good...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNs68O5JSKg




Sweet vid. Beautiful footage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkullAndXbones

i really like transworld snowboarding's movies and stuff like The Art of Flight. i wish there more movies at resorts though because i'm too lazy to hike the backcountry.


----------



## Manicmouse

Still love watching That’s It That’s All.


----------



## Siphaeon

The Hard, The Hungry And The Homeless.
It was the best movie back then and it still is because nothing new came ever since.


----------



## Seppuccu

This one's pretty neat:


----------



## Eivind så klart

Simple Pleasures by Mack Dawg!
I watched that one on VHS every morning before school back in the days. 

The Forum movies was good too I think, Forum THAT, Forum or against them etc


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

I havent seen this video in probably 20 years but the first one I ever saw, when I first started was called Anthem. I loved it, it also introduced me to "Dyers Eve". If anyone can find it for me I would be grateful!


----------

